# Rubicon with Snoway



## martyman (Nov 11, 2000)

Drove 10 hours down to meet Basher brothers (just don't touch the dog) 

Really nice guy's and it was fun driving down through that part of the country. I've never been down that way and I'm going to plan a family trip one summer. I installed the plow myself and it was fairly easy. I've only had a few problems that I have solved.


----------



## Luppy (Oct 6, 2003)

Surprised to see the front end of a Rubi dip at all when
u raise that plow. Aren't they supposed to be considerably
lighter weight than steel plows?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Looks good Marty. Joe will be delighted to have been promoted to brother LOL.

The Jeep doesn't drop as much as you think. The Down Pressurre is lifting it.


----------



## martyman (Nov 11, 2000)

Luppy;1132393 said:


> Surprised to see the front end of a Rubi dip at all when
> u raise that plow. Aren't they supposed to be considerably
> lighter weight than steel plows?


Ya its not dipping, opposite its being pushed up by the down force...


----------

